# Dried pepper blend



## kerstingm (Nov 21, 2017)

I tried my 1st round of hot peppers. Scorpions, Reepers, ghost, Habinaros, jalapenos and serrano's. Back flavor garlic and sweet onion and herb. Yes it will take the chrome off a hitch, but damn is it good!!!


----------



## kerstingm (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2017)

Sounds good . I did jalapeno, sweet banana and green bell's . I was surprised at the heat level , but really great flavor . Can't  imagine how hot yours is .


----------



## kerstingm (Nov 22, 2017)

Surprisingly it's not that hot, trust me it will get you. I was going after that sweet and spicy flavor with a little added KICK!!!!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

Mmmmmm nice thread.  I have smoked about a cup of Chile Tepin peppers and then ground for chile powder.  This powder is HOT but gooooood!


----------



## kerstingm (Nov 22, 2017)

Nothing like home made chili powder, you can't buy anything close in the stores as good.
My in-laws had Spanish neighbours that grew and made fresh chili powder and sauce. I never had to add anything else to my chili it was so good...


----------



## kerstingm (Nov 22, 2017)

Forgot to mention,  my daughter's boy friend tried a pinch. Guess he rubbed his eyes after. He wasn't doing to good last time I checked. Lmao


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

Hahahhaha.  

Yeah can't do that.
With my Chile Tepin powder I can't even use a whole teaspoon in a pot of chili that takes 1 pound of meat, 1 can of beans, 1 can of diced tomato and peppers, etc.  I didn't have to add any real peppers other then the mild stuff from the can of diced tomato and peppers.

I like to take 1 Chile Tepin (they are about the size of a pea maybe smaller) and smash it in a large bowl of soup for my heat and pepper flavor.  It gives a good amount of heat and flavor with just one little pepper!


----------



## kerstingm (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm all about the flavor, heat is heat. Just has to have a good back flavor. 
I never brag about anything I do, I will give myself a pat on the back for my 1st try at on this. 8ve always said less is better


----------

